# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  cambio legale rappresentante di una srl

## chiarafi

Salve a voi tutti,
possiedo una srl di famiglia della quale sono legale rappresentante ed amministratore unico dal 2014; abbiamo deciso di comune accordo con i miei familiari di cedere adesso a mio cugino per intero tutta lattività, in modo che sia lui il nuovo rappresentante legale ed amministratore unico; avrei bisogno di alcuni chiarimenti in merito a tale cessione:
1.	c'è la variazione del numero della Partita Iva?  Oppure verrà effettuata solo la variazione dei dati CCIA ( ma quali sarebbero questi dati ? )  di tale Partita Iva in essere ?
2.	Il verbale  di questa cessione  - firmato da me, prevede necessariamente lautenticazione dal notaio ( quanto costa? ) oppure si può risolvere sul portale di Infocamere  Starweb seguendo tutta la procedura telematica con annotazione di conformità in pdf ed imposta di bollo con la mia firma digitale ?
3.	I tempi di realizzazione di ciò sono immediati oppure no?
4.	Dovrò chiudere o reintestare tutti i numeri dei conti correnti bancari collegati alla srl , tutti i finanziamenti in essere legati ai beni acquistati, oppure basta solo cambiare il mio nome / cognome ed inserire quello di mio cugino con la sua approvazione che mi dà per certo già da ora ? ( io credo che per tutelarmi sarebbe opportuno chiuderli definitivamente, non si sa mai )
5.	Eventuali sanzioni amministrative, fiscali, eccetera che decorreranno dopo la cessione avranno valore attuale dalla data nella quale io ne esco fuori o saranno retroattive ? Io so che perdureranno per i prossimi 4 anni solo le sanzioni eventualmente riscontrate a prima dalla data di cessione;
6.	Varia anche lAtto Costitutivo dellazienda e ci si iscrive nuovamente al registro delle Imprese della CCIA ?
Grazie di cuore

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Salve a voi tutti,
> possiedo una srl di famiglia della quale sono legale rappresentante ed amministratore unico dal 2014; abbiamo deciso di comune accordo con i miei familiari di cedere adesso a mio cugino per intero tutta l’attività, in modo che sia lui il nuovo rappresentante legale ed amministratore unico; avrei bisogno di alcuni chiarimenti in merito a tale cessione:
> 1.	c'è la variazione del numero della Partita Iva?  Oppure verrà effettuata solo la variazione dei dati CCIA ( ma quali sarebbero questi dati ? )  di tale Partita Iva in essere ?
> 2.	Il verbale – di questa cessione  - firmato da me, prevede necessariamente l’autenticazione dal notaio ( quanto costa? ) oppure si può risolvere sul portale di Infocamere “ Starweb” seguendo tutta la procedura telematica con annotazione di conformità in pdf ed imposta di bollo con la mia firma digitale ?
> 3.	I tempi di realizzazione di ciò sono immediati oppure no?
> 4.	Dovrò chiudere o reintestare tutti i numeri dei conti correnti bancari collegati alla srl , tutti i finanziamenti in essere legati ai beni acquistati, oppure basta solo cambiare il mio nome / cognome ed inserire quello di mio cugino con la sua approvazione che mi dà per certo già da ora ? ( io credo che per tutelarmi sarebbe opportuno chiuderli definitivamente, non si sa mai… )
> 5.	Eventuali sanzioni amministrative, fiscali, eccetera… che decorreranno dopo la cessione avranno valore attuale dalla data nella quale io ne esco fuori o saranno retroattive ? Io so che perdureranno per i prossimi 4 anni solo le sanzioni eventualmente riscontrate a prima dalla data di cessione;
> 6.	Varia anche l’Atto Costitutivo dell’azienda e ci si iscrive nuovamente al registro delle Imprese della CCIA ?
> Grazie di cuore

  La cessione delle quote societarie realizzabile anche a mezzo procedura telematica senza l’intervento del notaio lascia inalterata tutta la situazione precedente la cessione in quanto non cessa la società bensì cambiano solo i soci. Quindi, partita IVA, rapporti con le banche, situazione debitoria restano immutate e continuano con la nuova compagine sociale. Se si scegliesse la cessione d’azienda tutto cambierebbe perché interverrebbe un nuovo soggetto giuridico, occorrerebbe il notaio, il cui costo va acquisito contattando uno di loro e chiedendo un preventivo. I debiti che risulteranno dai libri contabili saranno assistiti da solidarietà del venditore e del compratore.

----------


## chiarafi

Gent.mo,
mi congratulo per la risposta esaustiva e professionale fornitami,la ringrazio augurandole importanti successi lavorativi. Chiara R.

----------

